# Greetings from S/W Scotland



## RoddyK05 (Aug 28, 2019)

Just signed up to the site to have a look around and see what wildcamping entails.  We have been caravanning for the last 16 years or so, but mainly on sites.  We have just purchased our first motorhome which we get in 3 weeks or so once it’s registered etc.  I really fancy the idea of stopping in places off the beaten track etc, but am really unsure where or how to go about it. Hopefully I can find some of that info here.  Plan is to see how much we use the camper or the caravan over the next year or so and if one of them hasn’t turned a wheel then it will be sold. Getting excited about our new van and can’t wait to hit the road.  Maybe see some of you out there :drive:


----------



## Makzine (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Aug 28, 2019)

H welcome and enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, full membership worth every penny if you want to wild.


----------



## AMcQ46 (Aug 29, 2019)

*Welcome*

my wife and I both grew up in S/W Scotland [Galloway] and still have family there.   Having lived in the midlands for over 30 years, I enjoy going back even more every year....... the contrast is becoming even greater, and the scenery and solitude of that area is a real breath of fresh air.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome along from Co Antrim,first thing required to wild are solar panels on the roof to keep hab batterys charged when wilding,100w to 200w will do with a good mppt regulator which will charge hab and starter batts.


----------



## Wully (Aug 29, 2019)

Don’t think trevs advice is deliberately set out to mislead anyone it’s just advice.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## normanandsue (Aug 30, 2019)

AndyR said:


> ??? That's very misleading, they're not a requirement at all, they're an expensive optional extra which we have happily done without. Never run out of power yet. unless you're staying in the same spot for days on end your habitation battery should last a couple of days easily if it's in good nick. If not, go for a drive and recharge it!


If you find you need more power then consider a second liesure battery before going for solar panels


----------



## christine (Aug 30, 2019)

Welcome. We are also in S.W. Scotland, moved here a year ago. Best thing we did.


----------

